# How long till you check?



## kateowp (Aug 11, 2014)

I just made a split- most of the resources and all the nurse bees in a new hive, queen & a few frames and foragers left at old hive. Added feeder to the old hive. How long until you would check on the new hive to see if there is a queen in progress and add eggs if not? Also- out of curiosity- how long till all those nurse bees realize they are queenless?


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Kate, I made a flyback split 3/11 and checked it for cells on 3/14, three days later. All but one split had obvious cells started. That one needed an extra shake of nurse bees and then they made a cell too. The nurse bees know they are queenless in about 15 minutes of being separated from her. They will start cells shortly thereafter.


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

As to not destroy any cells, carefully check back in 3 days. If you see cells close it up and wait 3 weeks until you check again. If you don't see eggs wait another week before really worrying.

If the weather is bad in the last couple weeks she may need an extra week to get mated.


----------



## muskrat (Jul 22, 2016)

I would suggest that you make sure there are plenty of drones. There are capped drone cells here and at 2 other keepers here in southern va but no flying drones yet. Hopefully there are plenty in your area but they are late here. My first swam last year was 3-14 but this year things are running behind.


----------

